# Creators, 3 Questions!



## taskmaster (Nov 25, 2017)

1.) Vampires, were-wolfs, and zombies! who wins?


2.) Three favorite books?


3.) Favorite past time and why?


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

vamps
n/a
video games


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

1) Vampires and werewolves with their army of Twilight fangirls
2) The Book Thief, Aristotle and Dante, anything by Gillian Flynn
3) Playing piano because it's therapeutic and l love learning new songs


----------



## taskmaster (Nov 25, 2017)

Chatshire said:


> 1) Vampires and werewolves with their army of Twilight fangirls
> 2) The Book Thief, Aristotle and Dante, anything by Gillian Flynn
> 3) Playing piano because it's therapeutic and l love learning new songs



Ill take it as, your one of the fan girls.... lol


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

taskmaster said:


> Ill take it as, your one of the fan girls.... lol


nah they’re some of the worst books i’ve read


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Vampires, were-wolfs, and zombies! who wins?
- Vampires because they can fly. Got human mind. 
It's like human vs dog vs dead.

Obviously the one who got the brain will win


2.) Three favorite books?
I don't read books, i just watch xDDDD 

3.) Favorite past time and why?
Chilling. Because you're just chill.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

1.) Vampires, were-wolfs, and zombies! who wins?
Idk, the zombies definitely lose because their bodies rot, insects eat them and all climates will slow them down.

2.) Three favorite books?
Three?! Too few.

3.) Favorite past time and why?
Sleeping when I need it.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Werewolves! If people think zombies are a real threat, of course werewolves are worse! Faster, harder, stronger, still functional and living through the day like normal people. Moonlight comes around, another hundred, or thousand go missing or get converted!
Am I emotting myself loud enough?!

Micro by Michael Crichton, Ready Player One by Ernest Cline, and Scott Pilgrim series by Brian Lee O’Malley
I actually haven’t read a lot of books, but I am reading more and more. Many readers can speed read, but not me. On top of that, I hate finishing good books. . I cry

Liú Xīng Chuí. Arts and craft. Video games. Jerking off. These things don’t require a second person.


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

1.) Vampires, were-wolfs, and zombies! who wins?
you don't need to ask. It's obviously werewolves, it's always been :kitteh:

2.) Three favorite books?
Don't read!

3.) Favorite past time and why?
doing nothing because why not :kitteh:


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> 1.) Vampires, were-wolfs, and zombies! who wins?
> you don't need to ask. It's obviously werewolves, it's always been :kitteh:
> 
> 2.) Three favorite books?
> ...


Whaa! If you don’t read, how’d you know how to answer those questions?!

You’re so talented. Its like you can read brain waves through the internet!

Don’t look at my browser history bro


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

StalksEveryone said:


> Whaa! If you don’t read, how’d you know how to answer those questions?!
> 
> You’re so talented. Its like you can read brain waves through the internet!
> 
> Don’t look at my browser history bro


Well I don't read books, but I'm am not illiterate :3
My choices don't need an explanation because my love for werewolves is blind!
Werewolves forevah and evaaaaaah
Too late, I think I've already seen the unimaginable


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Whoa chill, nobody was questioning your love for the lycanthrope. I believe you.

I sorry the internet damaged you.


----------



## GrowLegends (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm not SP,but I love roaming around.
1-Werewolves are my favourite but I think vampires win.
2-I don't like reading.I just google stuff online and read them.
3-Well,idk.Playing video games maybe?


----------



## Brown Bird (Jul 5, 2017)

1) I think zombies would be the obvious losers, but I am not sure about vampires and werewolves. The first thought is vampires because they still have their human intelligence, but werewolves have human intelligence too, they aren't werewolves all the time. You also have to ask, what kind of vampires and werewolves are we talking about? Old school, like werewolves that only turn into a werewolf only once a month or werewolves that can change at any time? What about vampires, which version are we talking about? The ones that come in unless they are invited or the kind that just does whatever they want and busts in? Also since the werewolves are people a lot of the time, so they have enhanced abilities even while in a human form? In all interpretations of the vampire, the sun kills them, not werewolves so that is an advantage to werewolves because they don't have that weakness. Also, I would imagine werewolves would naturally be more organized and focused. Which is a huge advantage, it could be the winning advantage. Plus some here have said, hey vamps have the brains because werewolves would just be dumb animals. Well if you start looking into animal intelligence, animals are actually very intelligent so even in wolf form, they could do quite well. also are these the werewolves that turn into some combination of wolf and man or just big wolves? I also imagine werewolves could be like rats, just spread like a plague much like rats have done leaving vamps kind of clueless as to how to make a serious dent in their numbers. The same could be said of zombies. Maybe zombies would win after all. But if zombies infected everyone, wouldn't they just die? There would be no food supply. So if the zombies won, wouldn't everyone lose, even the zombies?

2) I just wrote a book. 

3) Wasting precious time on an internet forum.


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

vampires lead by: 




the sea wolf, dias e dias and the book i'll write someday lmao
dancing probably? too bad i'm bad at it


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

taskmaster said:


> 1.) Vampires, were-wolfs, and zombies! who wins?
> 
> 
> 2.) Three favorite books?
> ...


1. Vampires
2. Shiver, Nightfall, A Game of Thrones
3. Designing Games (either forum based mafia games or card games or board games) It's a long process, but it is worth it to see how your players will interact with the game you created and what experiences they will create on their own. Most of my friendships have come from playing games with other people.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

1) Vampires, always, zombies are too mindless and werewolves too animal, Vampires are human-esque.

2) Henry Miller's "Air Conditioned Nightmare," Emily Bronte's "Wuthering Heights" and some non-fiction book about forestry or Taoism.

3) When I was a young girl, I wanted to either go back to the time before Industrialism (early 1700s or earlier) or to the Victorian era (I wanted to be a rich person then, I mean no one wants to be working class or a person of color in the Victorian era omg) so then I developed this idea that I wanted to go to my personal time of the late 70s or 80s like some Rob Zombie movie (it's all about green grass and high tides for me) ....now I kind of want to live in the 2000s just because I like the music then and was happy then. I might want to change details, but I realize I am free as a woman because I live in the 21st century and can be a vegan etc, I can listen to Lana del Rey and Lorde because I live NOW...so it's kind of like I want to live now. It's the best time ever to live in Los Angeles. In my own life 2012 -2014 would be good, I did massage then, on the internet now I would get arrested.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

1.) Vampires, were-wolfs, and zombies! who wins?
reckon vampires and werewolves are pretty evenly matched; limited by the sun, right? anyone's game. but don't think zombies stand a chance against either. 

2.) Three favorite books?

1) Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury 
2) Walden - Henry David Thoreau 
3) Harry Potter - JK Rowling

Currently Reading: 
1) The Hate U Give - Angie Thomas
2) Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte 
3) Women who Run with the Wolves- Clarissa Pinkoka 

3.) Favorite past time and why?
Photography and guitar; hiking; sports, particularly ice hockey, soccer, surfing, rock climbing, and skateboarding; writing; sketching.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

taskmaster said:


> 1.) Vampires, were-wolfs, and zombies! who wins?
> 
> 
> 2.) Three favorite books?
> ...


1.


Nobody can feed on the zombies - which are pop-culture-wise relatively slow and easy to escape outside of ridiculous hordes. 
Unsure if werewolves are a valid food source for vampires - they'd probably want to keep the wolves alive if so. 
If Vampires can't enter owned property without invitation, that'd be pretty easy to deal with for the werewolves as long as they're rich enough to buy up some land. 
Can vampires survive sunlight in this scenario? Be a pretty huge exploitable weakness if yes. Hell, if the werewolves don't wanna fight, they can just move near the arctic circle or something for 20+ hours of daylight for most of the year. 
Vampires probably have it the easiest in terms of actual wealth accumulation pop-culture-wise - just promise to turn some rich people and give them eternal life as long as they pay you, or let you marry into their family, or whatever. Or, if hunters, aren't an issue, just enthrall them all - so force-buyouts of land might not be an issue. 
Course this all depends on how overrun the world is by zombies. Vampires typically need proper humanoid foodsources that aren't undead. Werewolves however, can probably ignore the fall of civilization and mostly still thrive. 

2.

*The Perfect Storm: A True Story of Men Against the Sea 
* 
*The Velveteen Rabbit * 
*Trump Temptations: The Billionaire & The Bellboy * 
3. Adventure games full of humour. It's what got me into gaming initially.

edit: Can we please get more fellow stps in here?


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

1) Vampires. I've never understood zombie people. Give me blood or give me death. 

2) 1.... Wuthering heights...every smart person should read this forever

2....The Air Conditioned Nightmare...while WH was by an NF, ACN is by an ESXP. This book will see into your soul.

3.....Billy Straight by Jonathan Keller. A best seller by an LA historian. 

3) -My favorite pastimes are cooking, hiking, camping, reading, music, singing, sex, walking through the city unbound....


----------

